# First try - 5 gallon high tech - need advise



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

If you don't want to spend alot of money on a CO2 regulator or a big tank, I would look into an aquatek CO2 paintball regulator w/ solenoid valve and a 20 or 24 oz. paintball tank, a cheap glass diffuser and a cheap glass drop checker. Around $120 total. That's about as cheap as you can get without going the disposable CO2 cartridge route. You won't need to refill the tank but every 6 months on a 5 gallon tank. Disposable cartridges will last about a month at most.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

my 24oz paintball setup lasts me 8 months on a 5 gal, if you aren't planning on upgrading I would look into a setup like Madcraft suggested. 

That light should be able to grow all the plants you listed, CO2 permitting....

My micro rasboras did not like a 5 gallon, I put them into a 30 gallon and they immediately were more active, more colour and never hide anymore, food for thought.


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> my 24oz paintball setup lasts me 8 months on a 5 gal, if you aren't planning on upgrading I would look into a setup like Madcraft suggested.
> 
> That light should be able to grow all the plants you listed, CO2 permitting....
> 
> My micro rasboras did not like a 5 gallon, I put them into a 30 gallon and they immediately were more active, more colour and never hide anymore, food for thought.



I've never had an issue with the light not being able to grow anything, I just don't know how much light the Co2 will demand. I'll have to look up some videos about how to get the bubble count right.

If my rasboras don't like the 5g I'll jsut move them to my 10g, it's heavily planted so they'll be sure to like it. There is a dope 5g microrasbora showtank at my LFS. I'm striving for that, but I know the owner of said tank takes extremely good care of it.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Rnasty said:


> I've never had an issue with the light not being able to grow anything, I just don't know how much light the Co2 will demand. I'll have to look up some videos about how to get the bubble count right.
> 
> If my rasboras don't like the 5g I'll jsut move them to my 10g, it's heavily planted so they'll be sure to like it. There is a dope 5g microrasbora showtank at my LFS. I'm striving for that, but I know the owner of said tank takes extremely good care of it.


CO2 is not dependent on light.... It works very well @ low light and very well @ high light. For my 5 gal I was slightly over 1bps. Start there and watch for the peak pH drop, should be roughly 1.0-1.3 @ decent CO2 concentration.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

The biggest advise I could give you is to start with more plants. It Makes everything much more stable and decreases chances of algae by a lot. If more plants is not an option I would dim the light. Most people will have the light dim or lights turned on for less time during the start of a tank then slowly increase the photo period. 

Hope this helps, skye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

I ended up getting some glosso, dwarf baby tears, and dwarf four leaf clover to start carpeting. For now I'm going to use excel until I get Co2


----------



## Tibbi (Jul 10, 2011)

madcrafted said:


> If you don't want to spend alot of money on a CO2 regulator or a big tank, I would look into an aquatek CO2 paintball regulator w/ solenoid valve and a 20 or 24 oz. paintball tank, a cheap glass diffuser and a cheap glass drop checker. Around $120 total. That's about as cheap as you can get without going the disposable CO2 cartridge route. You won't need to refill the tank but every 6 months on a 5 gallon tank. Disposable cartridges will last about a month at most.


That is what I have going on my 20 gallon tank. And I don't have to replace it that much. I am setting up a 5 gallon with another one as well.


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

Tibbi said:


> That is what I have going on my 20 gallon tank. And I don't have to replace it that much. I am setting up a 5 gallon with another one as well.


That what? The aquatek or a disposable cartridge kit?


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Another +1 for the Aquatek CO2 paintball reg. 
Works well, easy to maintain. One of the most frusrtating things about setting up a CO2 system is leaks. A slow/small leak may leaving things looking like they are running fine, only to realize the entire CO2 tanks is empty in a week. My 24oz paintball tank last 8 months or so at 8 hrs a day, 2-3 bbs. Any diffused will likely work, but here's some product recommendations for other items. Haven't had any leak issues with these. 

I also suggest a good check valve, no cheap plastic ones. Aquatek's is great:
https://www.amazon.com/AQUATEK-Prem...524593489&sr=8-3&keywords=aquatek+check+valve

Good bubble counter: 
https://www.amazon.com/Regulator-Bu...qid=1524593419&sr=8-6&keywords=bubble+counter


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

Vinster8108 said:


> My 24oz paintball tank last 8 months or so at 8 hrs a day, 2-3 bbs.


Really? Before purchasing the aquatek I was using the ISTA 95g (~3.4 oz.) cartridges on my 5 gallon. I got just over 4 weeks before pressure dropped significantly on those cartridges. This is with no leaks and teflon tape on cartridge threading. This was running at roughly the same flow rate I run now on the aquatek... which is between 38-45 bpm (temperature dependent) for 8 hours. My math tells me that I'll be running low in the next few weeks considering the aquatek has been running since mid November. According to your rate, I have a couple years before I need to refill. >


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

My 24oz @ 2-3bps last me 3 months.... no leaks either. On for 8 hours a day. 


I must have overly large bubbles lol


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

The aquatek is great! I bought one used and have been running it on my spec v for a few months. I thought about doing the cartridge system but it's definitely not going to be economical in the long run. 

I'd suggest minmizing phosphate, especially till you get co2. Also don't forget iron for all your red plants (and frankly plants in general)

As far as stocking, I'd look into pea puffers. Great fish, lots of personality. I have two in my spec v, they seem to get along really well.


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> My 24oz @ 2-3bps last me 3 months.... no leaks either. On for 8 hours a day.
> 
> 
> I must have overly large bubbles lol


That sounds about right. I forgot to mention mine is a whole 4 oz less than you guy's. (months worth lol). There is some variation in bubble size from counter to counter but not THAT much.

Bump:


cbachmann said:


> The aquatek is great! I bought one used and have been running it on my spec v for a few months. I thought about doing the cartridge system but it's definitely not going to be economical in the long run.


Not only that, but to have to manually turn them on/off everyday. Never again. It's not like they use quality needle valves in these little regulators.


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

cbachmann said:


> As far as stocking, I'd look into pea puffers. Great fish, lots of personality. I have two in my spec v, they seem to get along really well.



A bit ahead of you, I have a 10g pea puffer tank 










So I went ahead and got some carpeting plants - glosso, dwarf four leaf clover, and dwarf baby tears. All that's left is to cover the drift wood in pheonix moss and anubias nana. I've been running excel and the plants have responded very well. I already see a lot of new growth from the telanthera cardinalis. The glosso also rooted and began growing shockingly fast.


My tank recently completed its cycle and my LFS finally had one of my favorite fish, so I picked myself up a clown killi  Been 3 days since I got him and he looks very happy and colorful


----------

